# The oil that's ACTUALLY the BEST



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

*AMSOIL*

Everyone has their own opinion on engine oil and all the companies out their argue that their oil is number 1. From the factory, our GTOs come with Mobil 1oil, which has for a long time been considered the best option for motor oil. Mobil 1 is simply the most popular brand of synthetic oils, but popularity doesn't make it the best oil, nor does the fact that GM uses it as their premium grade lubricant make it best.

In fact, Mobil 1 is far from the best! I'm not going to say that Mobil 1 is bad because that's simply not true. It's excellent oil and will yield many problem-free miles. If you really like Mobil 1, don't read any further and continue using it (but my engine will last longer than yours will :lol

From looking at posts on the forum, it seems that everyone wants to know what oil they should use, even though the manual is pretty clear on it. My advice, though, is to consider oils meeting GM spec GM4718M the bare minumum when choosing the proper one. *Beating* the GM standard is an even better route than just *meeting* it. 

I use AMSOIL 0w30 oil with the AMSOIL filter (#EA15k32) in the engine, AMSOIL 75w140 wtih AMSOIL fm in the differential, and AMSOIL multi-vehicle ATF. The difference in overall performance will literally blow your mind. 

Royal Purple, Quaker State Q, Castrol Syntec, BG, Pennzoil Platinum, etc. don't even compare! Just do yourself a favor and try the AMSOIL 0w30. By the way the 0w has nothing to do with the oil's ability to lubricate. A lower number simply means it flows better at cold temps like when you first start the engine, the time when the most engine wear occurs.

Trust me! You will never use any other kind of synthetic oil. I hope this thread helps anyone who was unsure about engine oils an other lubricants. Go to AMSOIL - Synthetic Oil, Motor and Engine Oil, Lubricants, Air Filters, Oil Filters and Greases and become a preferred customer to get the lower prices. I know I sound like an annoying salesman on an infomercial right now, but I don't benefit at all financially from people using this thread :lol:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

if one maker's oil was *really* the best...everyone would use it...you've named many quality brands...
Bill


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

seems like a marketing post to me....no facts in this thread at all, just ones opinion


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

YellO5LS2 said:


> *AMSOIL*
> 
> Everyone has their own opinion on engine oil and all the companies out their argue that their oil is number 1. From the factory, our GTOs come with Mobil 1oil, which has for a long time been considered the best option for motor oil. Mobil 1 is simply the most popular brand of synthetic oils, but popularity doesn't make it the best oil, nor does the fact that GM uses it as their premium grade lubricant make it best.
> 
> ...



That's not necessarily true. That's what the manufactures of oil want you to believe. You've fallen for a sales tactic.

FACT IS you follow the car manufacturers oil recommendations and follow a routine maintenance schedule..... MY car and others WILL LAST just as long as yours. If you abuse the motor and push it to the brink time and time again, your motor will suffer regardless of your AMSOIL oil usage. 

Your engine is not performing any better than mine with Mobil 1 in it.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

firebird said:


> seems like a marketing post to me....no facts in this thread at all, just ones opinion


If you want facts you can go to the website. I was skeptical too at first. Obviously every manufacturer is going to push "tests" in its favor, but this suff really is better. I'm telling you, just try it. You will never use Mobil 1 again. Yes, it's my opinion that AMSOIL is better, but there really is a big difference from using it. You can't hurt anything by trying it out. 

And I make ZERO $$$ from this thread. No advertising! Just trying to get every GTO owner the most out of his car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

'Better', 'big difference' ........ still just sound like opinion to me. You're 21 (according to your profile) how many obejective tests of the listed oils could you have personally run? You're also anointing yourself as the one who can point us in the direction that will get us the most from our cars. How's that work? How did I ever make it through the 60+ years I've been on this earth without you?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's better because it's made in Wisconsin.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Show me one engine that has issues with any brand of oil that was changed regularly. Of all the crap we do to these engines that makes them break and burn oil the brand of oil isn't even on the list. Spend your hard earned money on snake oil if you like but in the end it isn't going to make any difference.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Whatever, keep doing what you're doing then. Just thought I'd offer another word of advice. My age has nothing to do with my know-how of engines. I'm only speaking from experience on this one. I have no official lab tests of my own to clarify anything, but then again, neither do most people on this site. You all base your advice on opinions as well. 

All I'm saying is to try it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

YellO5LS2 said:


> Whatever, keep doing what you're doing then. Just thought I'd offer another word of advice. My age has nothing to do with my know-how of engines. I'm only speaking from experience on this one. I have no official lab tests of my own to clarify anything, but then again, neither do most people on this site. You all base your advice on opinions as well.
> 
> All I'm saying is to try it.


No, that's not all you're saying. You're saying that it's the best. Something that you couldn't possibly know. Your age has plenty to do with it. You're 21 so how much of those 21 years are filled with automotive experience? Sure it's all opinion but your own explaination of your opinion if full of contradictions. If the best you can do is come up with 'whatever' when others disagree maybe you should do what a lot of us do. That is use what you use and don't worry about others think. Notice that I never gave an opinion on motor oil. It's really pointless. There are already enough opinions out there. :seeya


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

AMSoil makes a good product, no doubt. I'm a firm believer in their ATF, that stuff doesn't begin to break down until 390°F, unlike the dino stuff. I got an extra 1-2mpg out of my Grand Am by using it in the F23, and the sub-zero shifts are buttery smooth now.

As for their motor oil, it's a personal preference. I used AMSoil for a while, until money started getting tight and I switched back to Mobil 1. If you use AMSoil though, make sure you get the plain jane 5W-30, and not the "XL" (extended life) stuff, because it doesn't meet the GM4718 spec, but it does meet 6094.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

HP11 said:


> No, that's not all you're saying. You're saying that it's the best. Something that you couldn't possibly know. Your age has plenty to do with it. You're 21 so how much of those 21 years are filled with automotive experience? Sure it's all opinion but your own explaination of your opinion if full of contradictions. If the best you can do is come up with 'whatever' when others disagree maybe you should do what a lot of us do. That is use what you use and don't worry about others think. Notice that I never gave an opinion on motor oil. It's really pointless. There are already enough opinions out there. :seeya


Someone has a chip on his shoulder about young people:lol:
Are you really trying to start an argument on the forum? That's not what these things are for dude. Get over yourself. I'm 21 years old, so what? I have used every synthetic oil on the market for one reason - to see which one yields the most benefit. In my OPINION, I'm right. And honestly, until you try amsoil you have zero reason to tell me that my age means a lack of knowledge. 

And the only reason I made this thread was to get involved. I learn things every day because of this forum and when I* actually* know something that can help people, I like to share my view. I can also guarantee you that there are plenty of people out there who agree with me on this one.:seeya:


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> AMSoil makes a good product, no doubt. I'm a firm believer in their ATF, that stuff doesn't begin to break down until 390°F, unlike the dino stuff. I got an extra 1-2mpg out of my Grand Am by using it in the F23, and the sub-zero shifts are buttery smooth now.
> 
> As for their motor oil, it's a personal preference. I used AMSoil for a while, until money started getting tight and I switched back to Mobil 1. If you use AMSoil though, make sure you get the plain jane 5W-30, and not the "XL" (extended life) stuff, because it doesn't meet the GM4718 spec, but it does meet 6094.


Yeah, i noticed that too actually. Always worth reading the fine print eh? I spent the 20 bucks for the yearly membership to amsoil to save a few bucks. With the discount the prices are pretty similar across the board...of course the 20 bucks I spent at the beginning may have countered that ha!

By the way, which ATF did you use? They have 3 different ATF products, 2 of which they recommend for the GTO.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

YellO5LS2 said:


> Someone has a chip on his shoulder about young people:lol:
> Are you really trying to start an argument on the forum? That's not what these things are for dude. Get over yourself. I'm 21 years old, so what? I have used every synthetic oil on the market for one reason - to see which one yields the most benefit. In my OPINION, I'm right. And honestly, until you try amsoil you have zero reason to tell me that my age means a lack of knowledge.
> 
> And the only reason I made this thread was to get involved. I learn things every day because of this forum and when I* actually* know something that can help people, I like to share my view. I can also guarantee you that there are plenty of people out there who agree with me on this one.:seeya:


So how actually did you test these oils to determine that Amsoil is the best? There are so many variables without controlled scientific conditions.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm not a scientist, so I don't have access to any fancy lab, just word of mouth really. The best test I can tell you is changing my Mobil 1 our and adding amsoil and noticing an instant difference in engine noise at start up. Not to mention it's more responsive...honestly though, I don't really understand why everyone is getting so defensive over this. 

Just a friggin oil thread.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

You could put sawdust in a noisy engine and quiet it down. Just because there is a difference in engine noise does not necessarily mean that it is superior oil. Everyone has their opinion on oil and people dont like when someone says that the oil they are using is inferior. All the big name synthetics use the same oil.(Amsoil I havnt really heard much about). The actual oil is the same(what actually protects the engine). The only difference is the dye and the additives that are put in the oil between manufacturers.
How do I know this? Because a Mobil 1 representative told me so.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is a good read about Amsoil vs Mobil 1. Looks like Amsoil did outperform according to this article. This is the kind of info you need when you want to sell Amsoil to people. From what I have learned in about 5 minutes is Amsoil does not use the same base oil as all of the other synthetic manufacturers. 
Amsoil vs. Mobil 1
here is another 
http://www.smartsynthetics.com/articles/nothing_outperforms_mobil1.htm


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

Interesting "discussion". I looked at the Mobil 1 vs Amsoil article and I will ask my mechanic (neighborhood shop) who fixes anything and everything, if he knows of this oil and what he thinks. He is an "old timer", fixes my stuff for 1/4 the price of the shops and does it right the first time....I'll trust his judgement. 

Let's keep an open mind, we are all in this together.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

In all the independent tests that I have read I think Mobil 1 synthetic is the 
best choice for motor oil for the LSX engines.Mobil 1 synthetic is endorsed 
and highly recommend by GM engineering for a number of reasons.
Every motor oil is different but, Mobil 1 synthetic is definitley a high
quality synthetic motor oil.I have always used 5W30 Mobil 1 synthetic and a Mobil 1 oil filter in my car and it runs excellent everytime too.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

YellO5LS2 said:


> Someone has a chip on his shoulder about young people:lol:
> Are you really trying to start an argument on the forum? That's not what these things are for dude. Get over yourself. I'm 21 years old, so what? I have used every synthetic oil on the market for one reason - to see which one yields the most benefit. In my OPINION, I'm right. And honestly, until you try amsoil you have zero reason to tell me that my age means a lack of knowledge.
> 
> And the only reason I made this thread was to get involved. I learn things every day because of this forum and when I* actually* know something that can help people, I like to share my view. I can also guarantee you that there are plenty of people out there who agree with me on this one.:seeya:


I have no chip on my shoulder. I just get edgy when someone tries to force their opinion and won't let anyone disagree. You come on here saying that that one particular product is the best and you accuse me of trying to start an agrument? I'm not the only one that disagrees with you. And it's really more about your approach than the content. And you think *I* need to get over myself when your attitude basically comes off like 'your way or the highway? If it's just a 'freaking oil thread' (your words) why would you care so much about what anyone says anyway? OUT...


----------



## weissadam24 (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with many on this one. Buy what you can afford and change it when it's time! I personally don't see the point in spending 9.50 for a quart of motor oil when it only gets 700 miles put on it a year. I change out in the spring and in the winter before I put her up. Mobil 1 is fantastic oil so is Amsol and lots of others out there. I worked for a UMP modify team years ago and you know what we used in 140000 dollar engines? Mobil 1, and Fram filters we changed it after every night we ran and never had a problem chances are your not abusing your car the way we abused a race engine. My 2 cents on what is being said thanks men!


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

who even uses oil these days.... you guys are all wasting your money


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I might try the Amsoil if I can find it just to see if there is a difference. Mobil 1 is is great oil but Im willing to try something that is "better". If I dont see a difference I will just go back to Mobil 1. The few times I change my oil a year the price difference wont really matter. I would not stray from the recommended viscosity though. They say use 5w-30 for a reason.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, enough of this millionth oil debate thread.


----------

